# Where to buy Nuova Point or ACF cups?



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is quite a specific requirement of mine.. Im after some high quality thick ceramic coffee cups. Most preferably ACF or Nuova point. I had a heap in Australia but sold them before I made my move, thinking it would be too much hassle to bring them over in my luggage to the UK, but it has turned out to be far more difficult trying to source them here.

Basically after 2 tone cups - white on the inside and either dark red, black on the outside. Curved bottom.

Sizes

220ml / 8oz - I usually have lattes in these double ristretto + milk (probably the most important cup im after as I primarily drink lattes)

170ml / 6oz - Single espresso lattes or long blacks

70ml / 2.5oz - espresso cups

I found http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/equipment.html?brand=49 to have their last supply of ACF cups as ACF has gone out of business but again the only options they have is the espresso and small cap cups when I'm primarily after the 220ml cups.

If anyone has recommendations let me know.

Cheers


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You mean like these?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/coffee-cups/c21


----------



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

yeh kind of, but I dont know why I'm put off them. Had a coffee locally at Brew Inc and wasn't impressed with either the coffee or the cups (i believe they use the inker porcelain cups) the cups feel a bit flimsy (especially the latte cups they used) and not as thick and high quality as the ACF/nuova.

I dont know, maybe im being too pedantic. I've just decided to go ahead and buy some 160ml brown tulips and some black espresso cups from alchemy coffee just to keep my going for the time being. I've been drinking out of a keepcup for far too long now.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I have two of these 9oz cups.. Ideal for latte and cheap too

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/CUP08.html


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

If just white, these were the ones iirc which were about the same thickness as the acfs.

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

shrink said:


> I have two of these 9oz cups.. Ideal for latte and cheap too
> 
> http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/CUP08.html


That, is an espresso cup?!?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

a pretty big Espresso at 9oz


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha yeah... That's NOT an espresso cup. It's a pretty standard latte cup at 9oz.. Although I'd prefer a 12oz pair ongoing.


----------

